# The Dr. and Plumber



## Blake Bowden (Sep 22, 2009)

A Doctor and Plumber are in the same Lodge.

On Sunday Morning the Doctor wakes up to find his toilet blocked.

So he rings the Plumber.

"But I do not work Sundays! Can't it wait until tomorrow."

The Doctor said. "I do not like working Sundays either but if you were in trouble, and felt unwell, Brother I would come round to see you"

"Ok" says the Plumber and goes round to the Doctor. Goes upstairs and looks at the toilet, take two aspirins from his pocket and throws them down the bowel.

"There" he says

"If it's no better tomorrow give me a ring and I will call round."


----------

